# SingleSign on bei 2 Webapplikationen



## JavaNooby (27. Jan 2014)

Hallo,

Vielleicht kann mri jemand bei meinem Problem helfen.
Ich habe 2 unterschiedliche Webapplicationen auf einem Jboss liege.(Eine JSF-Application und eine GWT-Application)

Gibt es da eine Möglichkeit einen Single Sign on zu implementieren dass wenn ich mich bei einer Anwendung anmelde, automatisch auch bei der anderen Anwendung angemeldet bin?

Wäre für alle Ideen und Lösungsvorschläge offen 



(Mein einzigster Ansatz bis jetzt ist, beim Login einer Application eine Session id zu generieren und diese in die Datenbank zu schreiben. Dann die 2te Application mit der Session id als paramter aufrufen und von dort ein lesender DB  Zugriff zu starten. Klingt aber etwas strange )


----------



## mjustin (5. Feb 2014)

Diese Antwort bei Stackoverflow schlägt ein Cookie vor:

grails - session share between different war modules possible in jboss? - Stack Overflow

Cookies würden funktionieren wenn beide Anwendungen auf einer Domäne laufen. App 1 setzt das Cookie, und App 2 liest es aus und prüft, welchem Benutzer es zugeordnet ist.


----------

